# Datei öffnen anstatt "Eigene Dateien" beliebigen Ordner öffnen?



## alextsch (17. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab schon im Forum gesucht und gegoogelt, aber nix gefunden!

Ich möchte, dass wenn ich in allen Programmen auf "Datei öffnen" gehe, sich anstatt des "Eigene Dateien"-Ordner ein anderer Ordner auf meiner zweiten Platte öffnet, da ich sonst immer über Arbeitsplatz oder eine Verknüpfung sonstwo auf meinen Arbeits-Ordner zugreifen muss (D:\_ARBEIT\). 

Weiß jemand, in welchen Registry-Schlüssel ich das ändern kann?

Danke im Voraus
MfG


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. März 2005)

Siehe : http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1021452#post1021452

Thread aktuelleren Datums... ^^

Zudem kannst du unter Eigenschaften des Icons von "Eigene Dateien" auf dem Desktop jederzeit den Ort ändern...


----------

